# BIOS Einstell.u Boot Probleme bei AORUS Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5



## firestorm (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

habe über die Feiertage mein neues Gigabyte GA-AX370 Gaming 5 eingebaut,dass ich mit einem Ryzen5 1600 X betreibe. Hat soweit auch alles prima funktioniert.
Nachdem ich das BS WIN10Pro installiert hatte widmete ich mich sogleich mal dem BIOS.
Habe es dann mal auf das neue Beta BIOS F6f geflasht. Hat auch noch funktioniert.
Jetzt habe ich in den Einstellungen schnelles booten eingestellt und gespeichert,danach neu gestartet und rums,PC startet nicht mehr,das gleiche Spiel beim Backup BIOS.
Habe dann wieder Reset gemacht und das gleiche Spiel von vorne. 
Auch lässt sich XMP Profile  zwar aktivieren,danach wieder die gleichen Probleme.
Egal was ich im  BIOS einstelle wird es zerschossen,habe auch schon auf F5 zurück geflasht keine Besserung.
Bisher hatte ich immer ASUS Boards allerdings von Intel und nie Probleme gehabt.
Hat irgendwer einen Tipp oder mache ich etwas falsch bzw. hat jemand die gleichen oder ähnliche Probleme?

Gruß firestorm


----------



## jkox11 (7. Juni 2017)

Das neuste BIOS ist das F6g. 
Hast du drauf geachtet, dass das schnelle Booten wieder ausgeschaltet ist ?

Lade einfach mal wieder die "Optimized Defaults" bzw. resete das BIOS. 
Dann lädst du dir den F6g herunter und schaust ob du ins Windows kommst. 

Wie sind die restlichen Specs deines Setups?


----------



## Tolotos66 (7. Juni 2017)

War das "fast boot" sowieso nicht nur für Win8/8.1? Denke es liegt nur daran.
Gruß T.


----------



## firestorm (7. Juni 2017)

Wo finde ich das F6g zum downloaden?


----------



## jkox11 (7. Juni 2017)

Hätte schwören können, dass ich das gestern aufgespielt habe.
Oder ich spinne.. Finde es jetzt aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## storf (7. Juni 2017)

Auf der US-Seite 

GA-AX370-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE


----------



## jkox11 (7. Juni 2017)

Ah, deswegen hatte ich es nicht vorhin gefunden  

Hab auch nachgeschaut, ich wie gesagt habe das F6g mal drauf. Funktioniert im Moment alles wie es soll, bin sehr positiv überrascht.


----------



## storf (7. Juni 2017)

Ich leider nicht, mit dem F5 lief der Speicher zumindest bist vor kurzem auf 3200 MHz. Leider kam dann der Bootfehler nachdem ich die VCore-Einstellungen angepasst habe, auch wenn ich wieder alles auf Ursprung setze. Nun läuft er nur noch mit 2933 MHz


----------



## firestorm (7. Juni 2017)

Ich habe jetzt das F6g drauf und  XMP Profil eingestellt und was passiert?
Rechner versucht immer wieder neu zu booten.
Sollte es vielleicht an meinem Speicher liegen?

Habe folgenden RAM: siehe Grafik


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkox11 (7. Juni 2017)

Ja das ist halt Glücksache bei der neuen Architektur. 
Bei den einen klappt's, bei anderen nicht. Das kann jetzt an deinem Board oder RAM liegen. 

Versuche mal den RAM manuell einzustellen. Wie wird der RAM ohne XMP erkannt? 2400? Dann lass das mal so bis der nächste Update rauskommt. 

Sonst geht wieder alles?


----------



## firestorm (7. Juni 2017)

Ja, geht alles, aber mehr wie 2400 MHz sind nicht drin, warte aufs update, danke nochmal 

&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Performer81 (8. Juni 2017)

HAst du es mal mit 1,35V Ram Spannung probiert?


----------



## firestorm (16. Juni 2017)

Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## extremeDsgn (16. Juni 2017)

firestorm schrieb:


> Thema kann geschlossen werden.



Wie wäre es deine Lösung zu Posten, damit andere auch was davon haben später?


----------



## Musikaufleger (12. August 2017)

würde mich auch mal Interessieren was nun die Lösung war


----------

